# Removable Labels - best yet!



## KenS (Aug 30, 2012)

Ran out of my Avery 5164 labels, so went to Office Depot to pickup another package yesterday, as I just bottled a Cab. They had a Post-it brand label that is removable, in the same size as the Avery 5164. I took a chance and bought them.

I printed one sheet of labels, and tried them when I got home. Wow! They look great on the bottle, appear to stick really well (of course, only time will tell), yet they come off easily just like a post-it note. No residue whatsoever.

I was really disappointed with how hard the Avery glue was to remove when I want to re-use a bottle. If these stay on well over time, this is the best I can imagine for home winemakers.

Has anybody else tried them? Do they hold up well?

Here's a link on for them Amazon


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks interesting. Let us know how it works later. I am sure you could spray with hairspray to kinda make them water resistant.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 30, 2012)

Avery has the repositionable labels as well. I've used them. Liked them. Seem to bubble with the changes in temp and humidity.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info. You may be on to something!


----------



## mrdillon5 (Sep 18, 2012)

KenS said:


> Ran out of my Avery 5164 labels, so went to Office Depot to pickup another package yesterday, as I just bottled a Cab. They had a Post-it brand label that is removable, in the same size as the Avery 5164. I took a chance and bought them.
> 
> I printed one sheet of labels, and tried them when I got home. Wow! They look great on the bottle, appear to stick really well (of course, only time will tell), yet they come off easily just like a post-it note. No residue whatsoever.
> 
> ...



I got both Avery 5164 and the post it notes, they both work well. I like the post it notes more 
Note- the last two batches of Post-it labels would not stay on my bottles. Looks like glue stick is needed.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Sep 18, 2012)

I have used the removable avery labels anddidnt like the results. After aging the with the wine the labels needed to be soaked anyway as they didn't come off very clean. I decided it wasn't worth the extra money.


----------



## BeerAlchemist (Sep 18, 2012)

Now if we can just convince wine makers to all use easy peel labels on their bottles .

Good tip, thanks.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Sep 28, 2012)

You may want to give these a try. They come off easy and much cheaper than the post it brand.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f83/best-labels-ive-seen-33203/


----------

